# Where can I buy crayfish online?



## snowalk

Hi all, I come from China and will go to America in Auguest. I have kept several crayfish as pets, but I can't take them with me, so I hope to find an online store to buy pet crayfish. I've searched for a while, but most results are just for food....We have big online stores selling pet crayfish in China, so do anybody know where can I find such store in America? 
Thanks a lot!

This is a picture of a yabby









An online store in China
http://gushangshuizu.taobao.com/sea...vwt0vzs/Fow==&checkedRange=true&queryType=cat


----------



## Sussexplumber

snowalk said:


> Hi all, I come from China and will go to America in Auguest. I have kept several crayfish as pets, but I can't take them with me, so I hope to find an online store to buy pet crayfish. I've searched for a while, but most results are just for food....We have big online stores selling pet crayfish in China, so do anybody know where can I find such store in America?
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> This is a picture of a yabby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An online store in China
> Ä¬ÈÏ±¦±´·ÖÀàÒ³-¹ÁÉÏË®×å£¨Ìì½ò£©-ÌÔ±¦Íø


Great picture! Most people on here are from the UK. There may be other US Forums you can try.


----------

